
Ask HN: Should I Make This? - elijahmurray
would you use a site where you can get feedback on your ideas&#x2F;MVPs and grow your prelaunch mailing list? wireframe link below.<p>why would or wouldn&#x27;t you use it.<p>wireframes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xd.adobe.com&#x2F;view&#x2F;13acdc2f-4c9c-4c80-72d5-c776ef8b3832-659d&#x2F;
sign up list: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shouldimakethis.com
======
sharemywin
I feel like there should be idea updates and people can follow idea(s) over
time.

~~~
elijahmurray
I actually already built a tool for that specifically hahah.
[https://www.makerstories.io](https://www.makerstories.io)

